# If you need a trailer in So Cal



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi! Not sure if you are allowed to post if something you are getting rid of on here, I just thought this could be the most beneficial place for it. We just got a good deal on a second dump trailer, but I have to get rid of our landscape trailer to make room in our storage. It's a Carson modified with angle iron and treated wood. 8*10*5. I'm asking $950 from a regular person, but willing to work a deal with another contractor PM me for any details 


PS if this is not ok, I am sorry! I just thought this is a place someone might actually need it. I can remove the post if its offensive etc. thanks!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Post some pics.


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

sorry.. Duh!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Blondie...You might also try posting this on the facebook group...Information Exchange page...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Far as I know its OK to sell some thing industry related.

If some one were advertising their company's services or mass produced product then thats a different story and would fall under the advertising guidelines.


----------

